
Big ‘Ol List of Jobs - farseek
I’ve created a big list of jobs in London - farseek.io<p>If there is any interest in this I’ll add more features and data (more cities, the capacity to search etc.)<p>I’ve done it quick and dirty to start off to see if this is of any interest<p>Add any feature ideas to the github - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;farseek2020&#x2F;farseek<p>Apologises if this is considered spam.
======
farseek
I should add you need to scroll to find what you want - it’s loosely in order
but you have to do the finger exercise

~~~
farseek
I will add US roles if there is any interest!

------
jc01480
Anything remote for US people?

~~~
farseek
Remote is a fun one at the moment.

Technically a company needs to domicile by the information given by the
employee. Should the employee not disclose where they are working from then
its fair game. This crosses a number of tax locations but basically its a bit
of a don't ask don't tell vibe at the moment.

Essentially it's providing the low cost living arrangement of X with a London
salary of Y.

